# Chili sauce



## sdkid (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm doing some chili for a party this weekend.  I don't want it to be too spicy, but want to have a sauce that others can add if they want to make it spicier. Not sure how I want to go about it.  Any ideas?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 16, 2020)

Usually I control the spicyness with the chili powder.

I make my own powder so it is easy to do because I control what peppers I use.

Not too sure about the sauce addition technique.

Hopefully someone will come by who knows more about adding sauces to chili than I do.

Good luck,

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for but many seem to use Frank's hot sauce.  Tabasco sauce, or sriracha or maybe red pepper flakes. 

Ryan


----------



## BigW. (Mar 16, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Tabasco sauce, or sriracha or maybe red pepper flakes.


That is what I use to spice up mine after the wife and kids get their mild chili.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 16, 2020)

I spent years, literally, struggling with chili. Finally nailed one that both the wife and I love. It is an adaptation of several different approaches to making chili. Some of the ingredients are geared more toward Tracy's preference, but my biggest concern was the flavor. I want a deep, rich, robust flavor. Spice is nice too but it has to make sense and serve a purpose other than just being super hot. This has my flavor requirements and just a slight tingle from the spices that is very pleasant. I can amp it up at the table if I want more.

1 lb. Good quality ground beef
3 cups strained or crushed tomatoes
1 10 oz can Ro Tel tomatoes with habanero
1 15 oz can black beans rinsed
½ cup beef broth*
¾ cup chopped onion
¼ cup chopped celery
3 T finely chopped bell pepper
4 T chili powder
½ t cumin
1 t garlic powder
1 ½ t salt
½ t black pepper
¼ t oregano
¼ t sugar
1/8 t cayenne
½ t coriander

-Brown and drain beef

-Add all ingredients to large stock pot or Dutch oven

-Smoke for 3 to 4 hours on low heat until vegetables are soft.**

-Serve garnished with cheddar cheese, sour cream, and chopped green onions

*This was used to thin down the chili as it was very thick. If at desired consistency this can be omitted

**If you do not have a smoker, add 1 t liquid hickory smoke and cook on stove

Check it out and see if it looks like something you'd enjoy. It has replaced all the other recipes I had on hand.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2020)

Red Pepper Flake is a good choice, as well as  Cayenne. Of the Sauces, Sriracha is my first choice. Sriracha has a nice warm heat and the Garlic will not clash with the Chili. I find the Vinegar in the other common sauces too sharp to add to a well balanced Chili...JJ


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 14, 2020)

Agreed. Any Louisiana hot sauce has too much vinegar for chili, Sriracha or chili pepper flakes are the best options.  Sriracha blends best, with dried flakes added at table-time you have the possibility to get some very hot bites and some not hot bites.


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 14, 2020)

I do not condone the use of HOT CHILI OIL floated on top of chili then stirred in to increase the heat and to help propel the chili through your system.


----------

